# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta të zgjedhura..

## J@mes

*Majmuni*

Dy vajza adoleshente po laheshin nën dush dhe njëra prej tyre tha:
-Majmunit tim të vogël kanë filluar ti dalin qimet.
Ndërsa vajza tjetër tha:
-Kurse majmuni im ka filluar të hajë dhe banane...


*Martesa*

A e dini që në kohët e sotme 180% e grave nuk e duan martesën!
Siç duket e kanë kuptuar që për 60 gram salçiçe të blejnë gjithë derrin.


*Lepuri*

Lepuri ishte duke mprehur dhëmbët. Kalon ujku dhe e pyet
-"Çfarë po bën o lepur"
-"Po mpreh dhëmbët se dua të ha luanin"-ia kthen lepuri.
Pas pak kalon ariu dhe e pyet. -"Çfarë po bën o lepur?"-
-"Po mpreh dhëmbët se dua ta ha luanin"-ia kthen lepuri.
Më pas kalon Luani rastësisht dhe e pyet lepurin -"Çfarë po bën o lepur?"-
-"Ja po mpreh dhëmbët se flas ndonjëherë budalliqe" -ia kthen lepuri. 


*Shpëtimtarja*

Në ditarin e një gruaje që kishte udhëtuar me anije shkruante...
-E Martë, është dita e tretë e udhëtimit në anije. Sot mu afrua kapiteni i anijes dhe po më vardiset...
-E Mërkurë, kapiteni i anijes më ftoi për drek në kabinën e tij... 
-E Enjte, kapiteni i anijes kërkoi që ta kalojë natën me mua....
-E Premte, kapiteni i anijes m'u kërcënua se nëse nuk pranoj të fle me të do ta fundosi anijen me gjithë 387 pasagjerët....
-E Shtunë, i shpëtova 387 pasagjerët nga anija jonë!!!


*Femra e përsosur*

Njeriu mbeti i pamartuar, sepse tërë jetën kërkonte femër të përsosur. Kur u bë 70 vjeç, dikush e pyeti:
-"Ke udhëtuar tërë botën. Si nuk e gjete një femër të përsosur."
Plaku u pikëllua shumë dhe tha: -"Njëherë isha afër një femre të tillë".
Tjetri vazhdoi: -"Po ç'ndodhi? Pse nuk u martove me të?"
Plaku, edhe më tej i pikëlluar, ia ktheu: -"Ç'të bëj? Ajo po ashtu kërkonte mashkullin e përsosur."


*Dy pyetje*

Femra e re erdhi te falltari. Ai i kërkoi 20 dollarë dhe tha se do t'i 
përgjigjet vetëm në dy pyetje për atë shumë të hollash.
Zonjusha e re pas mëdyshjes, megjithatë pagoi paratë dhe e pyeti:
-"A nuk është tepër shtrenjtë për vetëm dy pyetje?"
-"Po, tepër shtrenjtë është" -iu përgjigj falltari, "e cila ishte pyetja e dytë?". 


*Fshatari dhe Ferrari*

Një fshatar u nis për te vajtur nga qyteti për në fshat me biçikletë,kur para tij ndaloi një shok,i cili ishte më një ferrari dhe ky i thotë :
-Hajde të të shpie unë në fshat!Mbahu mirë pas makinës dhe unë do të tërheq!Në qoftë se iki me shumë shpejtësi ,atëherë ti bjeri ziles dhe unë do ta ul shpejtësinë.Fshatari ra dakort.
Duke ikur rrugës parakalon njëri me Porsh.Ky që kishte Ferraru nuk u mbajt,por e shkeli gazin dhe makina arriti menjëherë 180km në orë.
Fshatari me biçikletë filloi ti binte ziles i tmerruar,por shoku i tij nuk po ja vinte veshin fare.Ai donte tja kalonte Porshit.Porshi kalon në një postobllok të policisë,me një shpejtësi aq te madhe saqë polici nuk e ndaloi dot dhe menjëherë merr në radio shefin.
-Shef!Një makinë me shpejtësi në rrugën qendrore...
Pa mbaruar fjalën,kalon Ferrari po me shpejtësi të madhe dhe polici i tmerruar merr prapë shefin në radio:
-Shef! Një makinë tjetër kaloi me shpejtësi të madhe,po lëre atë...po ishte njëri me biçikletë që i ishte ngjitur nga mbrapa dhe po i binte ziles që ta parakalonte...

----------


## MICHI

Te mira. Kto bars...........

----------


## J@mes

Ja dhe disa te tjera:

*Fëmija Kurioz*

Një herë një fëmijë i vogël pyet mamanë e tij që ishte shtatëzanë : 
-O -Mami,pse e ke barkun e madh ti?  Dhe Mamaja ja kthen :
-Sepse pres një femijë ..
Një ditë djali shef një burrë që e kishte barkun e madh dhe e pyet:
-Xhaxhi po ti çfarë po pret? Ai ja kthen :
-Po pres autobuzin!  Fëmija i thotë :
-Po doli biçikletë do ma japësh mua?


*Gagaçi Klandestin*

Një herë ishin për tu nisur disa klandestinë për në Itali me skaf.
Rrugës klandestinët e kishin lënë që në kohë të ndryshme të rrinte njeri prej tyre roje dhe të shifte për policine që patrullonte në det.
Mirëpo,njëri prej klandestineve ishte gagaç,dhe kur i ra rradha atij,ai seç donte të thoshte diçka dhe ja bënte :
-Po..po...pol....
Dhe pak sekonda më vonë kapen nga policia dhe u kthyen mbrapsht,vetëm atëherë skafisti e kuptoi që gagaçi donte të thoshte fjalën Policia...
Ata ishin të vendosur te niseshin perseri,dhe prapë filluan te bënin roje.
Kur i ra radha Gagaçit,ai pak minuta pasi po bënte roje,filloi te thoshte :
-P-p-pp-ppp
Menjeherë të gjithë u hodhën në det se menduan mos ishte Policia..
Ne atë moment gagaçi e thotë fjalën e plotë:
-P-p-pesh-peshkaqeni...


*Gagaçi Parashutist*

Ishin nje here disa Parashutiste te cilet benin prova.
Nje dite kishin ardhur inspektoret qe kontrollonin hedhjet,dhe kishin dhene urdher qe parashutistat para se te hapnin parashutat te numeronin nje here deri ne numrin 10-te,pastaj te hapnin parashutat.
Kur u hodhen parashutistat filluan ti hapnin parashutat me nje periudhe kohe prej 10-15 sekondash,vetem njeri prej tyre qe ishte Gagaç s’po e hapte...
Inspektoret shikonin qe poshte,dhe po vinin re qe gagaçi po i afrohej tokes dhe s’po e hapte parashuten.Ata e ndoqen me sy,dhe pane qe ai ra 100 metra larg tyre mbi nje mullar me bar.
Ata shkuan me vrap dhe e pane qe ai ishte gjalle,dhe po përshpëriste dicka!
Kur u afruan afer e degjuar mire qe ai po thoshte :
-P-pe-pesë  Gj-gja-gjash-gjashtë....


*Skafisti*

Nje here nje skafist kishte per te cuar nje rruge me Kineze per ne Itali.
Rruges skafisti i hedh ne det Kinezet,dhe kthehet perseri per ne Shqiperi.
Ne kohen qe kthenet i del nje peshkaqen perpara dhe i thote :
-Po boll duke hedhur vetem Kineze ore burr i dheut,se na zuri barku...


*Shqiptari Hileqar*

Ishin nje here disa sportiste qe ktheheshin nga disa lojra Olimpike me avion.Ata ishin me kombesi te ndryshme,dhe midis tyre ishte dhe nje Shqiptar.Gjate rruges lajmerohen nga piloti qe avioni ishte prishur,dhe ata duhej te hidheshin me parashuta,mirepo sportistat ishin 11 vete,ndersa parashuta ishin vetem 10.
Dhe keshtu ata po diskutonin se kush prej tyre duhej te vdiste,dhe do benin nje short.Pa filluar shorti nderhyri Shqiptari dhe tha:
-Do vdes une,ndaj nxitoni te hidheni pa u rrezuar avioni!
Te gjithe po e pergezonin Shqiptarin,dhe i dhane fjalen qe familjen e tij do ta ndihmonin.
Nderkohe Shqiptari po i ndihmonte duke veshur cantat,dhe ata po hidheshin nje e nga nje..Ne fund Shqiptari ngeli me Amerikanin,dhe Amerikani ve re qe ngelej  nje parashute per Shqiptarin,dhe i thote :
-Ja ku qenka edhe nje çante per ty,duhet te kete gabuar piloti!                   
Ndersa shqiptari i thote duke qeshur :
-Po hec ore Amerikano,se une ja futa Kinezit,e hodha me çante shpine...


*Harraqi*

-Doktor,doktor vuaj nga amnezia.     
-Që kur?
-Që kur,çfarë?!


*Trashgimtari*

-A të ndihmoi ilaçi që të dhashë herën e fundit?
-Shumë!
Gabimisht xhaxhai i piu ato,dhe unë mbeta i vetmi trashgimtar i pasurisë së tij..


*Fëmija*

Babi,pash në ëndërr sikur më fale njëmijë lekë
-Mirë bir,mbaji dhe harrxhoji për çfarë të duash.


*Romantiku*

Ajo: Ti më kujton oqeanin...
Ai: Ti do të thuash se unë jam i pa përmbajtur dhe romantik?
Ajo: Jo jo,e kam fjalën që më vjen për të vjellë !


*Ligji i Gravitetit*

Babi,ç’është ligji i gravitetit?
Të të them të drejtën nuk e di.Ku ka kohë babi yt të ndjekë punimet e Parlamentit dhe të mësojë për të gjitha ligjet që ai miraton?


*Shënimi*

I vdiq gruaja dhe i shoqi porositi që në pllakën e varrit të saj të shkruhej:
’’ E di që lotët e mi nuk të ringjallin,prandaj edhe qaj.’’

----------


## shoku_tanku

hahaha....shume te bukura,ja edhe nje prej meje;
Lepuri vendosi te hapte nje wc publike me preferenca muzikore.
Mbasi e hap,te gjitha kafshet e pyllit shkojne ta perurojne.
Shkon i pari luani dhe i kerkon lepurit ti vendose muzike regeton.
Shkon i dyti ujku dhe i kerkon lepurit ti vendose muzike hip hop.
Mbas tij vjen ariu me vrap dhe kerkon te futet me ngut ne wc,lepuri e pyet se c'fare muzike deshiron ti vendose,ariu ja pret me nxitim...-ver ca te duash vetem
aman shpejt se me ka zene barku.....mbas disa minutash ariu del nga banja i bere elaq nga mezi e poshte dhe i drejtohet lepurit gjithe nerva....-po ti mor i uruar,himnin kombetar e gjete te me vije..... :buzeqeshje: 


Lepuri shkon te lokali ku punonte ariu banakjer dhe i drejtohet ketij te fundit duke e pyetur....-o ari, a ke hashash?...-jo....ja kthen ariu dhe lepuri largohet
diten tjeter shkon prape dhe i ben te njejten pyetje....-o ari, a ke hashash?
-te thashe nje here,nuk kam!!!ja kthen ariu, kesaj rradhe i nervozuar...
lepuri largohet perseri dhe rikthehet prape diten tjeter....-o ari,a ke hashash?
kesaj rradhe ariu, i nevrikosur ne maksimum i thote...- e kam, pse c'fare doje ti!
Lepuri nxjerr pistoleten me vertik dhe i bertet....-ndal,antidroga!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Njeher nje burr i zhgenjyer nga dashuria merr djalin e tij edhe vendos te jetoj mes maleve qe i biri tij mos vuante si ai, pas shum vitesh jetese ne mal cuni u rrit edhe i ati i thot bir sot do zbresim ne qytet te blejm disa gjera, dhe te dy nisen per ne qytet, kur shkojn atje i biri shef femra edhe i thot te atit ,baba baba cjan kto, pata te keqen babi ,dhe ky ja pret a ma blen edhe mua nje  pat o babi........*

----------


## murik

He pra i drejtohet profesori nje nxenseje,na flit per penisin
po e eshte prej kocke, dhe
tu ka dukur tu, ka dukur ty,ia kthen profesori
sidoqofte komplimente te dashurit.

----------


## murik

Biri im jam shume i merzitur me ty,nuk me ke dhene asnje lloj sadisfaksioni qe diten kur linde.Eshte e vertete babi,po para se te lindja?

----------


## murik

O Nasi, c'fare dhurate te sollen per vitin e ri?
Nje k.. me sollen
a e ndron me nje shall?

----------


## murik

C'fare ndryshimi ka nje ferrari me gruan?
Ferrarit pak vete i hypin :pa dhembe:

----------


## murik

Zinxhiri i marteses eshte kaq i rende per tu mbajtur,saqe shpeshhere duhet te jene tre veta.

----------


## murik

O burr a te pelqejne sutjenat e reja?Po c'fare po te duhen mi gru kur nuk ke gjo mrena me i mush?Po ti o burr pse mban breke atehere?

----------


## murik

E di qe ke bo sherr me gruan,si shkojne gjerat tani?Hee, erdhi ne gjunje tek une.Po c'fare te tha?Dil nga posht krevatit se ta tregoj une qefin.

----------


## murik

Dy te dashuruar ishin nje mbremje ne nje qoshe te parkut.Hiqi syzet i thote e dashura se po me vret qafen.Pas 2 minutash: veri syzet se po lepin barin :uahaha:

----------


## murik

Policet i lajne duart para,apo pasi urinojne?
I lajne gjate urinimit.


Pse policet nuk bejne me dashuri?
Sepse nuk kane prova me e fut mrena.


Sa barcaleta ka per police?
Vetem dy,te tjerat jane histori te verteta :pa dhembe:  


4 police rrezikojne te mbyten ne liqenin e Ohrit.
Ju fik motorskafi, dhe zbriten per ta shtyre :pa dhembe:  


Nje polic telefonon doktorin:
Shpejt doktor,shefi gelltiti stilolapsin,
ja tani po vij,por ju c'fare po beni nderkaq
s'ka problem, po perdorim nje laps. :uahaha:

----------


## murik

Polici, policit: Pse e kruan koken me gjithe kapele?
Po pse ti kur kruan prapanicen i heq pantallonat?



Pse polici kur shkon per te fjetur mbi komodine vendos nje gote me uje dhe nje bosh?Qe po ti pihet gjate nates pin,dhe ne qofte se nuk i pihet nuk pin.



Pse qeshin policet kur vetetin?
Sepse kujtojne se po i nxjerrin ne fotografi. :pa dhembe:  



C'fare ndryshimi ka nje polic me nje shishe birre?
Asnje: te dy jane bosh nga qafa e siper :pa dhembe:  


C'fare ndryshimi ka nje polic me nje teolog?
Teologu eshte nje studiues i Zotit,polici nje injorant te Zoti.

----------


## murik

police ndalojne prane nje prostitute.Sa kushton?
30 mije perpara,50 mije permbrapa.
Pse me shtrenjte per ne,pergjigjet njeri nag policet e ulur mbrapa?

----------


## murik

Nje magjistar punonte ne nje anije kryqezte ne Karaibe.Meqe turistet ndryshonin c'do jave,atehere ai bente te njejtat numra.Por kishte nje problem.Papagalli i kapitenit e kuptoi se si vepronte magjistari dhe perseriste papushim fjale qe kompromentonin punen e magjistarit,si per shembull:
e fshehu nen tavoline,e fshehu ne menge,pse gjithmone del asi spathi,etj..
Magjistari filloi ta urrente shume papagallin,por nuk kishte c'ti bente,ishte papagalli i kapitenit tek e fundit.Nje dite anija mbytet dhe magjistari e shikon veten ne mes te detin mbi nje cope derrase sebashku me papagallin.E shikojne njeri tjetrin dy dite rresht ne sy pa folur.Me ne fund papagalli s'duron me dhe i thote: Dakord,po dorezohem,te kerkoj falje, po ku dreqin e ke fshehur anijen? :uahaha:

----------


## AngryAngel

Kishte qen nje djal i cili per te 10 here biente nga provimi per marrjen e lejes se vozitsit. Te 11 here 3 njerez ne komision vendosin ta testojn. Hyn te i pari dhe ai e pyet:
 -Nese eshte nate dhe ti ecen me automjet, shikon dy drita qe vijn nga ti, ca mendon ca eshte ai send?
E djli pergjigjet : Vetur
Ky ja kthen
 -Po cfar veture se BMW, Mercedes, Zastav :P......... Me fal po deshtove nga ky provim, po meqenese e ke te 11 here dhe hera e fundit, shko dhe te kolegu im te shohesh c'pyetje do te bie.
 Ky shkon dhe te antari i 2-te i komisionit. Ky e pyet:
 -Nese je duke vezitur automjet, Nga ti vin nje drite me shpejtesi, ca mendon ceshte?
 Ky cuni pergjigjet: Motor.
 Antari i komisionit ija kthen: Po cfar motori se..... Me fal po ne kete pjese deshtove, po meq. e ke heren e fundit shko te ky kolegu im sa per kuriozitet.
 Ky i treti e pyet:
 -Eshte nate, vijne 4 drita 2 te ngjitura nje mbi nje, cka mendon se eshte?
 Djali i pergjijet: Eshte shleper.
 -Po jo or djal cfar marke e shleperit, jo keshtu. Me vjen keq po ti kur sdo marish leje ne jete.
 Djali para se te dal vendos ti pyet keto 3 antaret e komisioni:
 - Je duke ecur rruges, sheh nje femer me minic, take te larta, gjoksin thuajse jasht, qendron ne cepin e trotuarit.  Cka mendoni ceshte?
 Keta te tre pergjigjen
 -Prostitute.
  -Po jo keshtu, cila prostitut, nena e kujt prej juve, e jotja, e jotja a e jotja.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Nje dit profesori hyn ne klas dhe pasi pershendetet  me nxenesit fillon ti pyesi ata se ku ju punojn prinderit ,dhe filllon pyt njerin i pergjigjet,me tjetrin edhe ai e kshu  e me radh arrin te nxenesi x edhe i thot po ty ku te punon mami ...* 
*Nxenesi* : Mami im punon zevendesuse ,,
*Mesusi* : zevendesuse ???
*Nxenesi* : po presor zevendesuse .
*Mesusi*: po mir cfar pune esht kjo xhan se spo te kuptoj .
*Nxenesi* : zoti mesus i ke parasysh ato femrat me geta, me cizme me taka te larta, me styjena, me bluza te shkurtra ,me minifun lekure .
*Mesusi* : po , po ajo te keqen presori esht prostituta .
*Nxenesi*: presor prostitut osht motra ime mami im kur ajo spunon e zevendeson mami.....

----------


## J@mes

murik e ke myt me ato barcaleta  :pa dhembe:  
Po pse nuk i ke postuar te gjitha me nje vend se na hallakate kshu LoL

TIRONCJA_MISTRECE te raft nje pallaske mizash ne balle ty ishalla  :pa dhembe:

----------

